
Fuel economy standards kill people, Trump administration claims - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/08/epas-rationale-for-slicing-fuel-standards-rife-with-logical-fallacies/
======
JoeAltmaier
Everything has its cost. All sorts of arguments can be made. But this has to
be a blunt political argument, not really about what's the worse societal
harm. About big money surely.

